# Minor scratches and acrylic



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone had any success in using the kits that get scratches out? Or is it just like the CD scratch fixers that never really work. Have you guys ever heard of places you can take a tank to and they'll buff the whole thing out for you???


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if the tank is dry, try wetting the scratches really good, sometimes you cant see scratches once the tank is full, but the have to be very minor scratches


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

It's used tank I'm thinking about buying...I REALLY didn't wanna go acrylic, but I can't find a 90 used ANYWHERE!!! I think they'd still be noticeable filled though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you match the refractive index of the tank and fill it the scratch will vanish, but most of the filling products don't stay in the scratch very long (wax-like consistancy) so its kind of high maintainence. You could try the chip filling stuff they use for car windshields. Methacrylate should be similar in RI to tank and set to a firm, water-proof surface.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If your fish are gorgeous, no one will look at the tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are several buffing kits around that would remove the scratch, im sure they would work great, but the only thing is, with most of them, after your done there is usually a "fish bowl" effect. small concave circle where you sand it. but it might be an option if the scratch is bad enough.


----------

